# Jimmy Carter



## noodles (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/01/11/carter.resignations/index.html

Too me, this is more proof that Americans really don't understand Israel. Say "Jew" to an American, and this is the picture they see in their head:







Not this:






I, for one, think Jimmy Carter is spot on. Every time an uneasy peace has been negotiated between Israelis and Palestinians, it is the Israelis firing the first shot to break the peace. They keep pushing back on Palestine, trying to force them into a smaller and smaller area, as if they don't have enough. As if their country wasn't stolen from the Palestinians and handed over to them, like some WWII consolation prize. Don't get me wrong, I think what happened to the Jews was awful, but does that mean and innocent third party should have to suffer to make reparations?

I guess what I'm trying to get at is this: I don't believe the Jews are a race. They may have been at one point, but that blood line was diluted a long time ago. Literally ancient history. Judaism is a religion. Unfortunately, a radical group of Arabic Jews feels the need to wage a hateful war against a group of Arabic Muslims, causing equally (and understandably) violent and radical reactions from the other side. Greed and hate keep these people from living in peace. Am I the only one noticing that a Palestinian looks the same as an Israeli?






They're killing over race divisions that don't exist! So, and elder statesman and humanitarian describes the ugly picture as he sees it, without painting a rosy picture or giving the Israeli's the get out of jail free card that so much of this country does. In response, fourteen misguided morons feel the need to resign in disgust, labeling him a bigot on the way out.

Alan Abrams, Steve Berman, Michael Coles, Jon Golden, Doug Hertz, Barbara Babbit Kaufman, Liane Levetan, Jeff Levy, Leon Novak, Ambassador William B. Schwartz Jr., William B. Schwartz III, Steve Selig, Cathey Steinberg, and Gail Solomon, shame on you.


----------



## Drew (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't even want to get started on this. Somehow, in the United States today, anything less than total support to the Israeli state is tantamount to anti-semitism. I point out that the Israelis have used "terrorist" tactics in the past, too, and suddenly I'm a racist. 

I agree, and I found it somewhat validating when the Iraqi War Commission identified USA's blind support of Israel as one of the major factors driving racial and ethnic tensions in the middle east right now, especially with regards to how the united states is perceived by both sides. 

I hate to put it in these terms, but I think it's also no coincidence that of those fourteen names, the vast majority are prototypically Jewish.

Initiate formal diplomatic relations with Palestine and officially recognize the (democratically elected) Hamas government, and threaten Israel to withdrawl American aid and initiate an UN investigation into their "rumoured" nuclear program if they don't play ball and make an honest attempt at peace, and I bet the violence in the region would cool down in a hurry.


----------



## noodles (Jan 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> Initiate formal diplomatic relations with Palestine and officially recognize the (democratically elected) Hamas government, and threaten Israel to withdrawl American aid and initiate an UN investigation into their "rumoured" nuclear program if they don't play ball and make an honest attempt at peace, and I bet the violence in the region would cool down in a hurry.



It would go a long way towards portraying an image of fair impartialness. To me, it is painfully obvious that US policy is anti-Muslim. However, if you line up a bunch of Middle Eastern Jews, I guarantee you the average American Congressmen or Senator would assume they were all Muslim.

The US government's constant knuckling under to the, more often than not, completely misguided opinions of the American Jewish community is a slap to the face of every Muslim in this country, and a grave disservice to the American people that they are supposed to be protecting from "terrorism".


----------



## Nik (Jan 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> Am I the only one noticing that a Palestinian looks the same as an Israeli?



It's been shown that Isrealis and Palestinians are virutally identical from a genetic standpoint.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 12, 2007)

"Scooby Doo can doo doo, but Jimmy Carter, is smarter"

- Homer Simpson


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 12, 2007)

Just to add to what Drew and noodles said. Our blind support for Israel is one of the primary reasons people in the Middle East hate us. It's not to say we should abandon Israel. But we need to be far more even handed in the region.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> Unfortunately, a radical group of Arabic Jews feels the need to wage a hateful war against a group of Arabic Muslims, causing equally (and understandably) violent and radical reactions from the other side.



Many of the radical Jews were born in America. An example:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baruch_Goldstein


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 12, 2007)

The arguments for a Zionist state seem more absurd as time passes. I mean, it's 2007! The argument that Jews have a right to live in the land they were divinely appointed sounds more ridiculous now than it has at any other point in human history. Surely their god wouldn't think any less of them if they chose to give up their appointed home and live somewhere else? Of course they argue that they have nowhere else to go, but it seems to me that most of the animosity pro-Zionists are shown has more to do with jewish post-Holocaust actions more than anything else.

A lot of so-called "anti-American" sentiment around the world and especially in Europe is really thinly veiled anti-Semitism, but not in the sense of Jews being people of a particular race, location or even religion. To me, the old paramaters of semitism are dead and "neo-semitism" is more identified by actions rather than ethnicity or religion. Westernised incarnations of greed, hostility and obstinance seem to define who is and isn't Jewish these days. I'm not trying to suggest that these kind of thoughts are always rational or justified, merely that the Jew of 100 years ago and the Jew of today seem to be two different things, and Israelis and pro-Zionists can't hide behind the past to justify the future any longer.


----------

